# page size has shrunk



## peanut (3 Oct 2008)

is it just me or has the page size shrunk today ?
I have just logged in and found the page width is scarcely half of my screen in width ?

My screen is only set to a modest 1280x1024 hardly high def these days.
Are we still designing web pages to fit on non existant 800x600 crt displays ?


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

Bottom left of the CC page. Is it set to default style or summat else?


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

Change your default style at the bottom of the page.


----------



## peanut (4 Oct 2008)

thanks guys thats fixed it for me !

wonder how it got changed ?


----------



## domtyler (4 Oct 2008)

peanut said:


> thanks guys thats fixed it for me !
> 
> wonder how it got changed ?



Had you been ****ing with your settings?


----------



## Shaun (4 Oct 2008)

peanut said:


> thanks guys thats fixed it for me !
> 
> wonder how it got changed ?



I modified the master style setting today to put the Forum Jump menu at the top of the page as well as the bottom.

It's possible it had a knock-on effect.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## peanut (4 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> Had you been ****ing with your settings?



Nope  

I modified the master style setting today to put the Forum Jump menu at the top of the page as well as the bottom.

It's possible it had a knock-on effect.

Cheers,
Shaun 

thanks Shaun , sites looking great now I can see it again 

Is there a way to set the text size larger ? its gone very small. I feel like Mr McGoo


----------



## purplemoon (4 Oct 2008)

Try Ctr+


----------



## peanut (4 Oct 2008)

purplemoon said:


> Try Ctr+




yes yes yes ! ........:?:


Ta muchley


----------

